# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ >  Այս պահին կուզեի լինել...

## Ծլնգ

Քանի ակումբը լռակյաց ա, մատներս էլ քոր են գալիս, մի նոր թեմա բացեմ Չգիտեմ ճիշտ էր այս բաժնում, թե լավ կլիներ թեմատիկ օրագրերում, բայց լավ կլիներ քննարկելու հնարավորություն էլ լիներ։ Թե մոդերները ուրիշ կարծիքի են, խնդրում եմ տեղափոխեք։

Ուրեմն... հարցը հետևյալն է. *որտե՞ղ կուզենայիք լինել հենց այս պահին*։ Եթե կուզենայիք լինել նույն տեղում ինչ կաք, դա էլ է ընդունվում որպես պատշաճ պատասխան։ Հա, ու լավ կլիներ մի քիչ հիմնավորեիք, նույնիսկ եթե դա «որևհետև՛» տիպի է։  :Smile:  Դե ուրեմն գնացինք։


Այս պահին կուզեի լինել... Վերնաշենում... որ ոտքով քայլեմ Սպիտակավոր, ու տեղ հասնելուց հետո նստեմ հանգիստ ու մտածեմ... 


Իսկ դուք ո՞ւր կուզեիք այս պահին լինել։ («ջանդամի գյոռումը» չի ընդունվում  :Wink: )

----------

laro (12.02.2017), Mr. Annoying (12.02.2017), Quyr Qery (16.02.2017), Գաղթական (12.02.2017), Յոհաննես (12.02.2017), Տրիբուն (12.02.2017)

----------


## Apsara

ուղիղ քսան տարի հետ, հորական տանս, անդարդ ու անշառ:

----------

ARMbrain (14.02.2017), laro (12.02.2017), Quyr Qery (16.02.2017), Ծլնգ (12.02.2017), Նիկեա (12.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Գիտեմ, որ Ծլնգը չի սիրում, ու հենց իրա ինադու։ 

Այս պահին կուզենայի լինել իմ ամենսիրած տեղը՝ ծովի ափին։ Իմ սիրած ծովի, իմ սիրած լողափին, ուղիղ օդանավակայանի կողքը, որի թռիչքուղին սկսում ա ծովի ափից ու հենց լողափի կողքից։ Հսկա ինքնաթիռները ուղիղ աչքիդ առաջ վայրէջք են կատարում, բոլոր մանրամասները տեսնում ես։ Պարապ եմ, բան չեմ անում, բան չեմ ուզում անեմ։ Սաղ ընտանիքով գիրք ենք կարդում։ Հենց ինքնաթիռը իջնում ա, գրքերը իջացնում ենք ու կես րոպե հայացքով ուղեկցում ենք վայրէջքը։ Հետո գրքերը բարձրացնում ենք ու շարունակում ենք կարդալ։ Շատ շոգ ա ․․․ սառը Hoegaarden .....

----------

Alphaone (12.02.2017), ARMbrain (14.02.2017), Mr. Annoying (12.02.2017), Quyr Qery (16.02.2017), Ծլնգ (12.02.2017), Ռուֆուս (12.02.2017), Վոլտերա (12.02.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Գիտեմ, որ Ծլնգը չի սիրում, ու հենց իրա ինադու։ 
> 
> Այս պահին կուզենայի լինել իմ ամենսիրած տեղը՝ ծովի ափին։


Ես չեմ սիրում ինքս լինել, ավելի շուտ, գերադասում եմ այլ տեղեր լինել։  :Smile:  Բայց քո նկարագրածով ես էլ Hoegaarden ուզեցի...

Որ աշխարհագրական անվանումն էլ ասեիր, մի քիչ ավելի իրական կլիներ... Մահո՞։

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Քանի ակումբը լռակյաց ա, մատներս էլ քոր են գալիս, մի նոր թեմա բացեմ Չգիտեմ ճիշտ էր այս բաժնում, թե լավ կլիներ թեմատիկ օրագրերում, բայց լավ կլիներ քննարկելու հնարավորություն էլ լիներ։ Թե մոդերները ուրիշ կարծիքի են, խնդրում եմ տեղափոխեք։
> 
> Ուրեմն... հարցը հետևյալն է. *որտե՞ղ կուզենայիք լինել հենց այս պահին*։ Եթե կուզենայիք լինել նույն տեղում ինչ կաք, դա էլ է ընդունվում որպես պատշաճ պատասխան։ Հա, ու լավ կլիներ մի քիչ հիմնավորեիք, նույնիսկ եթե դա «որևհետև՛» տիպի է։  Դե ուրեմն գնացինք։
> 
> 
> Այս պահին կուզեի լինել... Վերնաշենում... որ ոտքով քայլեմ Սպիտակավոր, ու տեղ հասնելուց հետո նստեմ հանգիստ ու մտածեմ... 
> 
> 
> Իսկ դուք ո՞ւր կուզեիք այս պահին լինել։ («ջանդամի գյոռումը» չի ընդունվում )


Քեզ պետք է անխնա վարկանիշել,Հայաստանում շատ տեղեր եմ եղել,բայց Սպիտակավորը էնքան հարազատ է մնացել,պեղեմ նկարս գտնեմ։
Իսկ ես հիմա կուզեի Նոր Զելանդիայում լինեի,իմ ճոճվող աթոռի վրա նստած ծխեի,ինքն էլ գար կողքս նստեր  :Love:

----------

Ծլնգ (12.02.2017)

----------


## laro

Իմ ուզածը նենց պարզ ա  :Smile:  Ես կուզեի լիներ գարուն, ծաղկած ծառեր, կանաչ ու չոր խոտ, նստելու ենթակա: Ես էլ սենց պառկեի  էդ խոտի վրա նայեի կապույտ երկնքին  ու ոչ մի բանի մասին չմտածեի: Կամ լինեի էլի  ինչ-որ բնությունոտ  տեղ, կանաչ խնձորի ծառին թառած, ձեռքիս էլ շատ հետաքրքիր գիրք, որ  կլանված  կարդայի: Համ կարդայի, համ էլ ձեռքս մեկնեի  էդ քաղցրաթթվաշ կանաչ խնձորից  քաղեի  ուտեի: Ու կարևորը` էդ ընթացքում ինձ ոչ մի մարդ արարած չխանգարի   :LOL: 
Գարուն  :Love:

----------

Alphaone (12.02.2017), ARMbrain (14.02.2017), Quyr Qery (16.02.2017), reminilo (12.02.2017), Ծլնգ (12.02.2017), Նիկեա (12.02.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Գարուն


Ուզեցա ավատարիդ նկարի մեջ հայտնվել։  :Smile:  Շնորհակալ եմ... իսկապես թե գարո՜ւն։

----------

laro (12.02.2017)

----------


## ivy

Էս թեման ենթադրում է, որ էս պահին էնտեղ չես, որտեղ կուզեիր լինել  :Xeloq:

----------

Հայկօ (12.02.2017), Շինարար (12.02.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կուզեի այ էս նույն աթոռին նստած լինեի, բայց մայիսի 1-ը լիներ, ցանցերի մասին հոդվածի փոխարեն էլ դեմս գեղարվեստական գիրք լիներ:

----------

Mr. Annoying (12.02.2017), Quyr Qery (16.02.2017), Ծլնգ (12.02.2017)

----------


## Alphaone

Կուզեի տանը լինել՝ մի տենց տեղ լիներ, որ ես տուն համարեի ու լինեի էնտեղ, էլի:

----------

Progart (27.01.2019), Quyr Qery (16.02.2017), reminilo (12.02.2017), Ծլնգ (12.02.2017), Մուշու (13.02.2017), Նիկեա (12.02.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Էս թեման ենթադրում է, որ էս պահին էնտեղ չես, որտեղ կուզեիր լինել


ամենևին... վերընթերցիր առաջին գրառումս թեմայում։

----------

ivy (13.02.2017)

----------


## LisBeth

հիմա ես այնտեղ եմ որտեղ կուզեի՝ 14, այսինքն անհամար դուռ ունեցող տան մեջ, բայց չգիտեմ ով եմ ես, իննը հոգուց մեկը, թե այն միակը ով կազատի նրան, որ գերի չի, թե նա ով սպասում ա ազատողին․․․

----------

Ծլնգ (12.02.2017), Յոհաննես (12.02.2017)

----------


## Հարդ

Կուզեի 2067 թվականի Հայաստանի *երրորդ* Հանրապետությունում լինել  :LOL:

----------

Ծլնգ (12.02.2017)

----------


## boooooooom

1.Գիշեր, խարույկ, նոր ծանոթներ, կիթառ:
2.Սարի գագաթ,քամի, երկար սառցակալած մազեր, հերթական հաղթանակ:
3.Կիսաանապատի մեջով անցնող ուղիղ շատ երկար ճանապարհ, գազան մեքենա, 120կմ/ժ, որակյալ աուդիո համակարգով հնչող տրամադրող երաժշտություն, լավ տրամադրություն:
4.Թեթև ալեկոծ ծով, մռայլ ամպամած եղանակ, թեթև քամի բնականաբար, ես իմ մտքերի հետ, նայում եմ ծովին:

----------

laro (13.02.2017), Quyr Qery (16.02.2017), Ծլնգ (13.02.2017), Նիկեա (13.02.2017), Տրիբուն (13.02.2017)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Կինո,վերջի շարք։Հրանուշ,Անուշ,Սիրանուշ

----------

ARMbrain (14.02.2017), Ծլնգ (13.02.2017)

----------


## John

1․ Ջամայկա տեղ, անտառի մեջ, ճոճաթոռներին նստած, Բոբ Մառլիի հետ, գարեջրա-ծխելիքախառը զրից։ 

2․ Իբիցա տեղ, տժժում ենք բոլորս ։Ճ

3․ Հեռվաշեն տեղ, ձմեռ, ցուրտ։ Իսկ մենք՝ բուխարո մոտ նստած, փիլիսոփայական ախմախ թեմաներով զրույց ։Ճ

----------

Alphaone (16.02.2017), boooooooom (13.02.2017), Quyr Qery (16.02.2017), Ծլնգ (13.02.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

Լիներ հեռու մի անկյուն,
Լիներ մանկան արդար քուն...

չէ ախպեր՝
ես կուզենայի նոտարի գրասենյակում լինել..
որտեղ ինձ հրավիրած կլինեյին հայտնելու, թե մեր կորած միլիարդատեր բարեկամնա հայտնաբերվել,
ու ինքն ինձ կտակելա իրա ողջ կարողությունը + 3 դղյակ Ֆրանսիայում, առագաստանավ ու մի մեծ մառան՝ բերնեբերան Մաքալլան վիսկիով լի..

ու թե, էդքանից հետո, վրայիցս հանկարծ վերմակը չընկներ՝ Ծլնգին մի հատ ջիգյարով մաղարիչ անող էի )))

----------

boooooooom (13.02.2017), laro (13.02.2017), Quyr Qery (16.02.2017), Ծլնգ (13.02.2017), Հայկօ (13.02.2017), Նիկեա (13.02.2017), Տրիբուն (17.02.2017)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Անտառի մեջտեղը մի հատ տուն, շուրջ բոլորը լիքը ձյուն, ձմեռ: Տան մեջ բուխարին վառվեր, դարչինով ու մեխակով թեյը կողքս դրած, տաք փաթաթված բազմոցին կիսապառկած սիրուս գրկեի, երկուսով նույն գիրքը կարդայինք՝ նույն գրքից ու էդ ընթացքում մի հատ կատու ոտքերիս տակ պառկած մռմռար:

----------

Alphaone (16.02.2017), boooooooom (13.02.2017), LisBeth (16.02.2017), Ծլնգ (13.02.2017), մարդագայլուկ (13.02.2017), Մուշու (13.02.2017), Նաիրուհի (13.02.2017), Նիկեա (13.02.2017)

----------


## Alphaone

մեկը կա՝ էս պահին կուզեի իրեն գրկած, քնած լինել... ((

----------

CactuSoul (16.02.2017), Marcus (16.02.2017), Quyr Qery (16.02.2017), Ծլնգ (16.02.2017), Մուշու (16.02.2017), Նիկեա (18.02.2017)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Սենց մի տեղ, ջրից նոր դուրս եմ եկել, հանգիստ պառկել, ոչ մի բանի մասին չեմ մտածում ու պարզապես վայելում եմ արևն ու ալիքների ձայնը։

Հ.Գ.
Արձակուրդ եմ ուզում։

----------

boooooooom (22.02.2017), CactuSoul (16.02.2017), John (16.02.2017), Marcus (16.02.2017), Quyr Qery (16.02.2017), Անվերնագիր (16.02.2017), Գաղթական (16.02.2017), Ծլնգ (16.02.2017), Տրիբուն (17.02.2017)

----------


## John

Մոտավոր սենց տեսարանով բալկոնում նստած կոֆե խմեի, իջնեի ներքև, նստեի հեծոս ու հայդա գործի ։Ճ «էսօր․․․ ըըը, հինգշաբթի։ վաղը տժժում ենք նախ» մտքերով։

----------

boooooooom (22.02.2017), CactuSoul (16.02.2017), Marcus (16.02.2017), Quyr Qery (16.02.2017), Գաղթական (16.02.2017), Ծլնգ (16.02.2017), Մուշու (16.02.2017), Յոհաննես (17.02.2017), Նաիրուհի (16.02.2017), Տրիբուն (17.02.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Մոտավոր սենց տեսարանով բալկոնում նստած կոֆե խմեի, իջնեի ներքև, նստեի հեծոս ու հայդա գործի ։Ճ «էսօր․․․ ըըը, հինգշաբթի։ վաղը տժժում ենք նախ» մտքերով։


ուխխ )))
Ամստերդամը կայֆ քաղաքա..
դե համ էլ կայֆի քաղաքա )))

ոտքդ Բելգիա ընկնի, եղբայր, ձայն հանի` հարմարացնեմ քեզ Ամստերդամ ուղեկցեմ  :Wink:

----------

John (16.02.2017), Quyr Qery (16.02.2017)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Հոս, Գաղթականը լրիվ քո... մեր սրտից ա խոսում:

Իսկ ես Կուզեի Բելգիայում լինեի, ավելի շուտ Բրյուգե քաղաքում՝ անկապ թափառելիս:
Կուզեի ինձ գտած լինեի:

Էս գիշերվա կեսին ինչ էլ մի թեմա է, Ծլնգ, սաղ տակնուվրա արեց:

----------

John (16.02.2017), laro (16.02.2017), Անվերնագիր (16.02.2017), Գաղթական (16.02.2017), Ծլնգ (16.02.2017), Մուշու (16.02.2017), Տրիբուն (17.02.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հոս, Գաղթականը լրիվ քո... մեր սրտից ա խոսում:
> 
> Իսկ ես Կուզեի Բելգիայում լինեի, ավելի շուտ Բրյուգե քաղաքում՝ անկապ թափառելիս:
> Կուզեի ինձ գտած լինեի:
> 
> Էս գիշերվա կեսին ինչ էլ մի թեմա է, Ծլնգ, սաղ տակնուվրա արեց:


Քերի  :Love:  
Բրյուգեն իմ սիրած քաղաքներից էլ է )))
Աչքիս վրա` քեզ էլ Բրյուգեում ման ածելը

----------

John (16.02.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Հյուսիսային Իսլանդիայում... ուսապարկը՝ ուսերիս, կարճ օրվա երկար արշավանք, ու երկար գիշեր... սեզոնի վերջին հյուսիսափայլերի մեջ ողողված։

----------

Alphaone (19.02.2017), erexa (26.10.2018), Tiger29 (24.02.2017), Աթեիստ (18.02.2017), Գաղթական (18.02.2017), Մուշու (24.02.2017), Յոհաննես (02.08.2017), Նաիրուհի (18.02.2017), Նիկեա (18.02.2017)

----------


## Freeman

> Հյուսիսային Իսլանդիայում... ուսապարկը՝ ուսերիս, կարճ օրվա երկար արշավանք, ու երկար գիշեր... սեզոնի վերջին հյուսիսափայլերի մեջ ողողված։
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


Վաու, վաու, հարգեց ))

----------

Մուշու (24.02.2017), Յոհաննես (24.02.2017)

----------


## Alphaone

Այս պահին ինչ-որ տաք, արևոտ տեղում, կանաչ խոտի մեջ պառկած ուզում եմ գիրք կարդալ, կողքից կուզեի Ռախմանինովից ինչ-որ բան շատ ցածր լսել կամ ուղղակի մոտակայքում թռչուններ լինեին, ծլվլային:

----------

Marcus (25.02.2017), Ծլնգ (26.02.2017), Մուշու (24.02.2017), Յոհաննես (24.02.2017), Նաիրուհի (26.02.2017), Շինարար (26.02.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Անբացակ ու սեռականորեն ազատամիտ մոլորակի վրա։

----------

Նաիրուհի (26.02.2017)

----------


## Մուշու

Այ էս պահին չէ, բայց մոտ 2-3 ժամից,  երբ էնտեղ նոր օրը սկսվում է,  ճեմելով ուսումնասիրեի ամեն անկյուն  :Love:

----------

Alphaone (28.02.2017), John (27.02.2017)

----------


## keyboard

А я хотел бы жить на Манхеттене и нескем не делится секретами.
Իմ ամենաատելի երկիրն եմ ուզում գնամ։ Ամերիկա։

----------

John (27.02.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գիտեմ, որ Ծլնգը չի սիրում, ու հենց իրա ինադու։ 
> 
> Այս պահին կուզենայի լինել իմ ամենսիրած տեղը՝ ծովի ափին։ Իմ սիրած ծովի, իմ սիրած լողափին, ուղիղ օդանավակայանի կողքը, որի թռիչքուղին սկսում ա ծովի ափից ու հենց լողափի կողքից։ Հսկա ինքնաթիռները ուղիղ աչքիդ առաջ վայրէջք են կատարում, բոլոր մանրամասները տեսնում ես։ Պարապ եմ, բան չեմ անում, բան չեմ ուզում անեմ։ Սաղ ընտանիքով գիրք ենք կարդում։ Հենց ինքնաթիռը իջնում ա, գրքերը իջացնում ենք ու կես րոպե հայացքով ուղեկցում ենք վայրէջքը։ Հետո գրքերը բարձրացնում ենք ու շարունակում ենք կարդալ։ Շատ շոգ ա ․․․ սառը Hoegaarden .....





> Որ աշխարհագրական անվանումն էլ ասեիր, մի քիչ ավելի իրական կլիներ...


Նվիրում եմ Ծլնգին

----------

ivy (21.08.2017), Moonwalker (21.08.2017), Նաիրուհի (25.08.2017)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Այս պահին կուզեի սթեյշնում չլնեի ։ճ

----------


## Ծլնգ

@Յոհաննեսի հետ մի ժայռի գագաթից ոտքերս կախած նստած՝ դեմներս՝ անծայրածիր երկիր հայոց... նույնիսկ գարեջուրն էլ պետք չի

----------

Յոհաննես (27.01.2019)

----------

